# Motorhome and caravan valeting



## chimnut (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi everybody.
I'm just looking for some feedback from all the motorhomers and caravanners out there.
I am starting my own business up, valeting motorhomes and caravans, by this I mean proper valeting not the quick 15 minutes job.
I have done valeting motorhomes for the past 8 years now and know all about cleaning them. Also if anyone has bought a new motorhome or caravan and has taken up the offer of having the special polish the dealers offer, i can also re-apply this at a cost.
this will be a mobile service, we come to you, but in my local area to begin with.
I can also do repairs.
All feedback welcome, please let me know what the members think.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

I believe another member has just done the same.
It would be helpful if you said what area you are in.

Gary


----------



## chimnut (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah, sorry.
I'm in the nottinghamshire area


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I have just sent you a pm
MGB


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Chimnut I neeeeeeed you!!!!!! :lol: 

Just got back from a 1,000 mile week away and I'm looking out at a very, very mucky van. 

First day out we managed to collect large blobs of tar all over the beautiful silver front (surely it wasn't that hot on Easter Sunday?). Wet days and two bearded collies meant the floor is filthy inside. One dog threw up (luckily in our removable canvas crate) but the inside is a touch 'air du chien'. 

We've got house viewers coming this weekend so not sure when I'm going to have time to get her pristine again.

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Rats!

Too far away.

SDA


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chimnut

Best of luck with the project.

Mike

P.S. moderator note :wink: 
I have merged your duplicate threads into this one thread ( dupes are not a good idea or allowed ) and have sent a PM to you with an explanation.


----------



## chimnut (Apr 4, 2008)

well i'm just seeing how or what reactions i get to this as to where we cover, obviously if people want us to travel, then we may do, at a small cost.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am sure you know that I already offer a quality motorhome and caravan valeting service, as I have a thread lower down in this section and have mentioned it in other threads. As many members know I will cover most areas and guarantee a top quality job.


----------



## chimnut (Apr 4, 2008)

jezport,
i'm sure you do offer a quality job, but that doesn't mean there should only be one doing this kind of work.
I'm sure at the moment there are lots of people doing it, i will be giving people a choice thats all.
Good luck with yours, i hope you are doing well.


----------

